
Openmailbox “upgrade”: outages, broken app, paywalled or removed features - phoe-krk
Openmailbox, a privacy-oriented email provider popular in the Linux community, decided to make changes that, in my feeling, are simply cheating.<p>For the past two days, their service was unavailable altogether. Even right now, their servers respond with HTTP 502 once in a while.<p>They offered free email aliases, which now are completely gone from the UI and stopped delivering mail to the respective accounts.<p>Previously, they had free IMAP access (for Thunderbird et al), which now was paywalled and costs €4.99 a month.<p>Their web application is currently broken and makes it impossible to send emails.<p>All of this comes with zero ahead-of-time communication to any of their users, who now need to rely on third-party tools to get backups of their emails.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openmailbox.org&#x2F;pricing<p>What are the alternatives?
======
spyc
Don't forget the contact page that fails to deliver support e-mails and the
fake testimonial text. Dropping IMAP support on me like that without even a
prior notice and a chance to migrate is not something you do to users. A clear
"f __* you " to Openmailbox from me: Thanks for nothing.

------
futurerabbit
Very frustrating. If you need a way to save a local copy of your emails
without IMAP, you can use this tool:
[https://github.com/appleorange1/openmailbox_downloader](https://github.com/appleorange1/openmailbox_downloader)

